
Show HN: Points.lol: give yourself points for finishing tasks, being productive - trevyn
https://points.lol
======
azeirah
Something like this as a very lightweight alternative to habitica would
actually be pretty cool and useful.

I could see myself collect points for finishing issues at work or something,
and allow myself to "spend" points on more off-topic work/distractions..

Hm

~~~
trevyn
Yup! You can assign negative points to a thing, too -- I use that if I succumb
to a distraction. Oddly enough, the points themselves are the reward. Brains
are crazy. :)

